# RUIN(JPN) quantum physic genius especially there early works until Graviyonaush!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the first 5 albums of RUINS, this band, is a very complex recipe of
Zeuhl\prog\noise-rock that real proggy and shredded you to piece by the execution of brutality and skills?

What do you guys have to say about RUINS (the odd prog\ psyche\ grinders?

Love them are hate them or purely indifferent?

P.s how can one be indifferent early RUINS, legendary band, of Japan scene of the late 80 starting 90''.

People reading I'm going to bed, I'm tired at last, blast! shawl be, let's jump in my bed or fall like a rock.....


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a big fan!

I even like Yoshida Tatsuya's other band, Kōenji Hyakkei, better. Too bad the CDs are hard to find, and expensive.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

They remind me of Sun Ra, Zappa and Funkadelik, jazz/rock/funk bands with doo-*** roots...


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

philoctetes said:


> They remind me of Sun Ra, Zappa and Funkadelik, jazz/rock/funk bands with doo-*** roots...


This band, as well as the one deprofundis mentioned in the OP, both belong to a subgenre of prog rock known as "Zeuhl". The French band Magma were the originators, and the subgenre is named after a language (Kobian) they invented. The word "Zeuhl" mean celestial.

Christian Vander, the leader of Magma, was highly influenced by John Coltrane, and his 'spiritual' jazz. While Magma wasn't influenced by Sun Ra, Vander does say they travel similar musical paths.

https://www.progarchives.com/subgenre.asp?style=11


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2019)

You want to hear some insane Japanese ****, give this a listen. I think the guys in Ruins were part of this.


----------

